# Kitchen Cabinets chipping



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Work is slow right now so I am doing work in my own house. I painted the kitchen cabinets using BM regal eggshell finish. Its water based. Deep brown color. First I cleaned with tsp to degrease, then oil based cover stain by zinnser. Now it is chipping and easily nicked. Anyone know why this would be and what I could do about it? Should I have gone oil based all the way?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

did you sand before priming? How long ago did you apply the finish coat? The finish may not be cured/fully hardened. eggshell is a bit soft for cabinets. I would go semi-gloss at least. You could put a poly clear coat over the finish for more protection.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is why. I dont like zin. Is the top coat chipping or top and prime coat?


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> did you sand before priming? How long ago did you apply the finish coat? The finish may not be cured/fully hardened. eggshell is a bit soft for cabinets. I would go semi-gloss at least. You could put a poly clear coat over the finish for more protection.


 
Yes I sanded before tsp cleaning, after priming and in between the 2 finish coats. My middle name is overkill.:thumbup: It has been about a month and a half and they are still chipping. My wife is looking at me with a look like " i thought you were a painter"


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> This is why. I dont like zin. Is the top coat chipping or top and prime coat?


Just the top coats not the primer. Would going over them with say and oil impervo solve this? maybe a water bourne?:confused1:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like a inner coat adhesion problem. And/or BM product just doesnt have enough bite (maybe to much water or the use of flotrol). Theres your 40 bucks a gall product for ya. Im not to hip on BM products since they are way over priced. Is that top coat you used an acrylic?


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sounds like a inner coat adhesion problem. And/or BM product just doesnt have enough bite (maybe to much water or the use of flotrol). Theres your 40 bucks a gall product for ya. Im not to hip on BM products since they are way over priced. Is that top coat you used an acrylic?


Yeah its an acrylic but there was no thinning or flotrol. Is there anything I could topcoat over the topcoat with. Maybe a poly, waterbourne, or even an oil that would resolve this? Dang. Thank God this wasn't a customers cabs.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It sounds like the topcoat isn't hard enough. Eggshell is for walls in my opinion. For trim and stuff like cabinets, a harder finish will resist high impact better. A sidenote, I helped my sister-in-law do her cabinets when my brother was overseas, and used regal semi-gloss, primed with fresh start oil. Its holding together fine except where there is some warping of the doors and rubbing onto the frame.

Impervo might help.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

<cough>


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lolz.


----------

